# My feet hurt-



## Jim (Jun 30, 2011)

Prep- for the weekend.
Brisket-




Pastrami-




Ribs Before-




And after-




More to come


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2011)

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## tgraypots (Jun 30, 2011)

What time did you say we were eating?


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks great! But you also made any BBQ plans I had this weekend feel very inadequate.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 30, 2011)

This is going to be good :bbq:


----------



## tk59 (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy cow! What army are you feeding?


----------



## bprescot (Jul 1, 2011)

DANG! Where exactly are you at Jim? I mean, it a long drive from NC, but from the pics it looks like it might be worth it! :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:



Haha no ribs for you! Get in that shop!



tgraypots said:


> What time did you say we were eating?



When the meat is done.:wink:



mc2442 said:


> Looks great! But you also made any BBQ plans I had this weekend feel very inadequate.



Its all about friends and family- whats cooking does not matter.



johndoughy said:


> This is going to be good :bbq:



Lets hope so I have been working my ass off.:running:



tk59 said:


> Holy cow! What army are you feeding?



It is an invasion, but not the Army, just my family.



bprescot said:


> DANG! Where exactly are you at Jim? I mean, it a long drive from NC, but from the pics it looks like it might be worth it! :wink:



Serouosly? you will come to NYC for BBQ? :thumbsup2:


----------



## Ratton (Jul 1, 2011)

It certainly looks like you are going to have a great party!!! Lucky family!!:grilling:


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 1, 2011)

bprescot said:


> DANG! Where exactly are you at Jim? I mean, it a long drive from NC, but from the pics it looks like it might be worth it! :wink:



You know damn good and well there ain't no Yankee that can fix BBQ as good as those southern red-neck boys from NC. Heck, just doing BBQ in the south makes it taste better. :bbqsmoker:


----------



## bprescot (Jul 5, 2011)

See, I don't know about that. Down in my area, I'm pretty sure if you mention Brisket and barbecue in the same sentence you'll get kicked out of the state. And I'm pretty sure they just throw the ribs away entirely :wink:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 5, 2011)

99Limited said:


> You know damn good and well there ain't no Yankee that can fix BBQ as good as those southern red-neck boys from NC. Heck, just doing BBQ in the south makes it taste better. :bbqsmoker:


 
Yeah, yeah, yeah. And you have to be an 80 year old Italian grandmother to make good tomato sauce.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 5, 2011)

You don't have to be Texan to make a brisket, but you have to be a Texan to like Texas brisket.


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a couple more photos to post, but not of all the dishes, it was pretty crazy here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 5, 2011)

Post em up Jim - I can't wait to feel my stomach growling in pain filled contractions.


----------



## mano (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you make or buy your rubs and mops? What are they?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2011)

mano said:


> Do you make or buy your rubs and mops? What are they?



I do make my own rubs, I do not mop anything other than my ribs, which I use apple juice and apple cider vinegar on.

Here is all the photos I took. Sorry it's not more.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmmm......


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing Jim.


----------

